

Microsoft giving away free IT training, and a job, to soldiers - d4vlx
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2060539/microsoft-giving-away-free-it-training-and-a-job-to-soldiers.html#tk.rss_all

======
rbanffy
This is a very smart thing to do. With it, they help servicemen in a difficult
transition while creating/inflating demand for their own products in a way
that cannot be condemned.

